# Zink



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking into getting a new call what one would you recommend the money maker or NOS? i mostly hunt giant canada geese.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Purchased a MM this summer. I love it. Real easy to make low end notes and some high end ones also. Not as fast as the NOS in my opinion. Cant go wrong with either call. My advice would be to find one on one of these forums and try it out for ahile. If its not for you its pretty easy to off load to someone else and get back what you had into it.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

Lately ive been running the LM mouth piece with NBN end..Love the sound!

Cant go wrong with a LM.


----------



## RUSHOUTDOORS (Nov 2, 2012)

Zink calls are a joke lol..Kes calls are the way to go


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Meh... KES calls are nice. Not really THAT great though... I would say, like all calls, they are as good as you make them sound. This whole thred hijacking to tell everybody what calls you (not you spacifically) like is moot, as he wasn't asking, nor does he care what other call manufactures are like. He wants to know about Zink calls.

Either calls are nice. You really need to find a store or someone who has the calls for you to try to make a real judgement about them. I second the Little Man call though.

Gunny


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Just go to Scheels and try them out for yourself.


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Zink calls are not the best calls but if that is the way you are going I like the MM


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Lynch Mob Reaper all the way!!!!! so easy to blow!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Is it true that Fred Zink's parents were first cousins?


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

X2 on trying them out yourself. Personally I preferred the mm over the nos. My all time favorite zink "honker" call is the pc-1, it just seems to me I am able to get lower notes out of it. The little man and the lynch mob reaper will be higher pitched calls. Rule of thumb is the longer the call, the lower the sound. Good Luck on your purchase!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Anas Strepera said:


> Is it true that Fred Zink's parents were first cousins?


No... that's just a rumor...

They are siblings... :rollin:

Kidding.... I don't use his calls when hunting, but to say his calls suck? :eyeroll:

To each his own I guess...


----------



## E5tmily (May 12, 2013)

i mostly hunt giant canada geese.


----------

